# Moebius J2 aftermarket kit



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

some time ago I came across an aftermarket kit for Moebius J2, the kit in question 
was I believe was a upgrade for the missing ceiling and wall supports I saw it
once and then never saw again, no manufacturer information, no photos, pricing,
I don't have anything sure would appreciate any information that could be offered
on this kit.

fortress


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

fortress said:


> some time ago I came across an aftermarket kit for Moebius J2, the kit in question
> was I believe was a upgrade for the missing ceiling and wall supports I saw it
> once and then never saw again, no manufacturer information, no photos, pricing,
> I don't have anything sure would appreciate any information that could be offered
> ...


I know the person who made those, he recently had eye surgery to restore his eyesight and it was successful. I will find out if he is interested in producing more of these.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

BWolfe said:


> I know the person who made those, he recently had eye surgery to restore his eyesight and it was successful. I will find out if he is interested in producing more of these.


I'm glad Ken's surgery was successful! He's a good guy!??


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

He does have the material on hand to make a few of these kits, anyone interested can contact him at the e-mail listed on the photo I posted.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

BWolfe said:


> He does have the material on hand to make a few of these kits, anyone interested can contact him at the e-mail listed on the photo I posted.


Many thanks BWolfe for the information! I will be sure to contact him, this kit dose
make a difference in regards to the accuracy for the J2 Moebius kit it's any wonder
why someone did not do the same for the Polar Lights version it could have used
this upgrade plus a few others.

On the other hand I never thought I would see the day where they would actually
be two styrene kit J2 subjects produced in my lifetime so it's a wrap for me! 

love me some HT:thumbsup:


fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

After doing some searching I've discovered that there doesn't seem to be any aftermarket kits for the Jupiter 2 Polar Lights kit or Moebius Models kit in the way of retractable landing gear struts? I think the old Lunar Models kit released one for their subject but I'm surprised that there doesn't seem to be anything for these kits? Are there any?


fortress


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

fortress said:


> After doing some searching I've discovered that there doesn't seem to be any aftermarket kits for the Jupiter 2 Polar Lights kit or Moebius Models kit in the way of retractable landing gear struts? I think the old Lunar Models kit released one for their subject but I'm surprised that there doesn't seem to be anything for these kits? Are there any?
> 
> 
> fortress


I don't know of any kits for retractable gear for the Moebius kit but I do know the gear can be easily modified to be removable and the covers can also be modified to be removable so that the ship can be displayed in either landed or in flight mode.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

The moebius landing struts can be thinned down to retract. They are also still very strong to support the weight of the kit. A lot a
of sanding.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

BWolfe said:


> He does have the material on hand to make a few of these kits, anyone interested can contact him at the e-mail listed on the photo I posted.


I just bought the kit. It came in the mail the other day. It looks like it will add a lot of interest and detail to the model. I'm glad I emailed him and bought it.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Back in production, I have 6 kits ready to ship at a special price of $30.00 through 11/29, after that the price goes back to $35.00. The price includes shipping to the U.S., international shipping is extra.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181923698945?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------

